# Omar's struggle



## Zippy2014 (May 4, 2015)

Well, Omar has had two treatments of the API product I bought. The other medication wasn't strong enough and he was getting worse. So two days of treatment two days apart. He is so much better but it just doesn't seem like enough.

He still has a bit of the weird bubble looking lump on one side. The others are pretty much gone! I guess from 3 bumps down to 1 is always positive. It looks like it has fluid in it. It's lighter in color and seems to have some movement to it when he swims.

Omar is still pretty active but I'm not sure what to do next. The package of the API treatment doesn't say what to do if the fish isn't better after the 2 treatments. Should I give him another 2 days of treatment ? I really don't know.

In the meantime I am concerned about my other fish getting sick. I've been careful not to cross contaminate. I want to move my other boy Leo into a 5 gal to ensure he is happy and healthy. I'm hoping to do that tomorrow. 

I soak their food, limit the blood worms and fast them now twice a week. I just don't know what to do next for Omar and that lump.


----------

